# Lookie what I found when I came home



## Unclemase (Mar 29, 2008)

So normal night, came home from work drove into garage and something caught my eye. Ahh yes this 300k Pound Mercedes McLaren SLR.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 536577431/

X posted this on Audiworld forums


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Niicceeeee........ not my cup of tea mind


----------



## watsons (Jan 28, 2009)

The color looks good.


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

There's about 3 of those things local to me :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spotted one not long after they had come out on the M4 a silver one with as black bonnet :? then another one a few weeks ago in Newcastle


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Common as muck round my way, but then I live a stones throw from the facility / factory


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There's a one knocks about near where I work in matt black. Saw its brother yesterday too - a matt black CLS. Think they both belong to the same guy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Another matt black-wrapped 997:
http://www.911uk.com/viewtopic.php?t=41264&sid=1d878ead3855eec990023e862acabc42

You can get car film wrapped for about £1500. good way to protect paint and have a novel finish for a year.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Only things we see round here are bentleys and the odd f430, when footballers aren't planting them in Walls!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> Another matt black-wrapped 997:
> http://www.911uk.com/viewtopic.php?t=41264&sid=1d878ead3855eec990023e862acabc42
> 
> You can get car film wrapped for about £1500. good way to protect paint and have a novel finish for a year.


I dare you to post that comment on http://www.detailingworld.com. :wink:

My overwhelwing curtain twitching persona cannot help but ask what on earth do these folks do to have a £300K car parked in the garage? Now I work hard/long hours/many weekends and I believe I am compensated accordingly - but the thought of spending that amount of money and leaving it parked anywhere would give me sleepless nights :-|


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Another matt black-wrapped 997:
> ...


I dare, but then again i don't have a vested interest in car cleaning. :wink:

But check out these 'Wrappers'. Chrome Veyron...Gallardo, M3 etc










http://www.raccoon.co.uk/gallery.php#

If it is good enough for a Bugatti, who cares if a bunch of valeters get there mops in a twist? In fact the detailers opportunity should be refinish once wrappers are to be removed from the cars..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw a Matt Black Mini Cooper S on Friday night too. Looked excellent.

Unfortunately, I'd left my phone at home so no piccies.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

works really well on A5



















And, not matt black, but should be:


----------

